# Wicd says connected, but not really.

## graycolor

Wicd says I'm connected, but I can't browse or surf the internet?  I have an IBM thinkpad x31 with an atheros wirelesscard.  I'm not sure how to get connected or even important things to post on here.  I'm a linux noob.

Help is much appreciated.

----------

## truc

Hack and / - Linux Troubleshooting, Part III: Remote Networks might help

----------

